# anesthesia code for groin exploration



## vikas.maheshwari (Feb 10, 2010)

Can anybody suggest anesthesia code for groin exploration or inguinal biopsy


----------



## nilanjana (Feb 10, 2010)

I work as an anesthesia coder and the ASA usually used is 00400=3
Any new suggestions are always welcomed.


----------



## kirubathomass (Feb 11, 2010)

*Groin Exploration*

for groin exploration or inguinal biopsy,Use the code 00800 it is more suitable than 00400 .


----------



## AuntJoyce (Feb 11, 2010)

*Groin exploration*

I too am an anesthesia coder and the groin is considered the upper most part of the lower extremities and not the abdominal wall; therefore, I agree that 00400 is the code to use in this case.


----------



## ecastillo (Feb 12, 2010)

*need you expertise*

Hello, 
Can someone tell me where to go in order to learn and find information on anesthesia coding and how to calculate the payments the provider will be paid. 
 Recently I have been ask to help with budget analysis and need to provides $$ for surgical anesthesia

Any help or website would be appreciated

elca


----------

